# Chupacabras



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that you folks don't have a thread devoted to the Chupacabras 100KM race in the Mexico forum. The only Chupa threads that I've ever seen on MTBR are the ones that I post in the NM forum. How can this be? If this race was held in the United States, people would never stop talking about it.

I've done this race 4 years in a row now, and I love it more every time. Not because it's easy (certainly not for me, as I'm 59), but because it is, without any doubt, the coolest race I do all year, and I do lots of them. http://www.nmcycling.org/results/?action=GetSeriesResults&id=15&cat=M+Cat+2+50%2B Click on Cipoletti.

I don't think you people realize what a fantastic resource you have in Chupacabras. The organization is fantastic. The community involvement is fantastic. The people of Juarez are delightful. The atmosphere is fantastic. The competition is solid, and gets better every year. The course has only gotten better the last couple of years. Why don't the Mexican riders that compete in this race do everything they can to encourage others to participate?

I realize that Juarez is a city in turmoil. But the idea that you're going to be the victim of a crime while in Juarez to compete in Chupacabras is ridiculous. You're more likely to be killed in a traffic accident while driving to work in your hometown.

The number of riders that are competing in this race is less every year. The number of vendors at the stadium was less this year. Eventually it's going to make it difficult for the organizers to do the outstanding job that they do every year. This race needs the support of the participants, and not just on race day.

People in the US are sick. They live for the opportunity to look down on people from other countries. They use the crime in Juarez as an excuse for not coming to Mexico and riding a hard race, and getting their butts kicked by a bunch of Mexicans. And they'll use the dwindling number of racers at Chupacabras as proof that they were right.

Racers from Mexico should know better, but their numbers are also less every year. The people that ride this race, and love this race, have got to take the responsibility for keeping it alive. Don't let the criminals and the cynics take this fantastic race away from you and the wonderful people of Juarez.

(I'd appreciate it if someone would be kind enough to provide a translation of this post as part of this thread.)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Not many racers in this forum I guess, thats all.


...and probably the fact that most of the guys in the forum live quite far from Juarez. NM is like 10x closer to Juarez than DF, Puebla, Guadalajara for example. 

Its a shame, but maybe if the chupacabras was held in puebla or "el bajio" more Mexicans would assist to it.

BTW, Popobike is going to take place in a few weeks in Puebla, you should come and take a look at it.


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

I know what you mean. There is also very little discussion of racing in the NM forum, but there are still a lot of racers that read it.

And yes, while I'd love to do more racing in Mexico, I take one look at the location of Popobike, and think, wow!, that's a looooong way. So, it's easy to understand that Juarez is too far away for many Mexican riders to consider. But there were 727 finishers this year, over 1000 last year, and probably 1500, or more, in previous years. That's a lot of riders for 100KM.

I would just like to think that if someone did a Google search of Chupacabras 100KM, that they'd get more insight than just the website. It wouldn't take much discussion to inform people that Chupa is one of the best organized, best supported and best attended races they'll ever have the chance to ride.

But thanks very much for the reply, and good luck at Popobike. It looks great. I wish it were, um, right across the border.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Garson said:


> I find it hard to believe that you folks don't have a thread devoted to the Chupacabras 100KM race in the Mexico forum......
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I believe theres at least one thread in this forum from someone who did the race a couple of times, it must be at least two years old. 
The problem with this forum is that we´ve lost people who post (myself included, I have been away from the forum for some time and havent posted much). 
As others have mentioned, Juarez is quite a long drive from DF, Puebla, Guadalajara (which most members who post are from).
As rito mentioned theres also not many racers in the forum. 
Although theres quite a number of well organized races in Mexico, (http://www.raidmexico.com/) most of us (again myself included) dont have that competitive edge and ride solely for the fun of it even though I ride quite hard.


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

Cost, distance, and not being interested in racing are all perfectly good reasons for not fostering a Chupacabras thread. Not wanting to kill yourself over a 100KM course is also a really good reason. I ride nearly every day, so I know as well as anyone that there's surely more to mtb'ing than racing.

I don't expect everyone to be interested, but would just like to see the event get some well deserved publicity somewhere other than their website. I used to call people's attention to it in the NM forum, but am tired of the Juarez bashing. So, I'm not really interested in bringing the subject up in a US forum again. This race is organized far better than most NM races, and the fan and community support also goes way beyond anything I've ever seen in NM.

If there's an alternative forum for mtb racing in Mexico that would be more appropriate, let me know. In any case, thanks for all your input. It all counts, and I hope everyone has the opportunity to enjoy the sport in their own way.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bump to this thread... just because it's the awesome Chupacabras!

There is another great (marathon style) race over the Copper Canyon if the Popobike is too far from you. If I get a link, I'll post it.

Popobike is great... I saw once Gunn-Rita Dahle (when she was at the top of her game) ride by in the Popobike and certainly the XC Elite guys impressed me, but not as much as GRD. She's a freaking rocket! 

Popobike is a race where you can share the start with some WC racers and the location at the skirts of the volcanoes is awesome. It may not be as long, being 40kms shorter than the Chupa, but it's above mile high adding to the challenge. How cool is that?!

I hope Red Bull brings back the Down-Taxco or another similar race.

I do not race at all, but there are some cool races in Mexico worth doing.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Garson said:


> If there's an alternative forum for mtb racing in Mexico that would be more appropriate, let me know.....
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mas de la Popobike en español....*



Warp said:


> Popobike is great... I saw once Gunn-Rita Dahle (when she was at the top of her game) ride by in the Popobike and certainly the XC Elite guys impressed me, but not as much as GRD. She's a freaking rocket!
> 
> Popobike is a race where you can share the start with some WC racers and the location at the skirts of the volcanoes is awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

Warp said:


> ...
> 
> There is another great (marathon style) race over the Copper Canyon if the Popobike is too far from you. If I get a link, I'll post it.


Thanks!

Does anybody have any info on the Copper Canyon race? Copper Canyon looks like a true mountain bike destination whether racing or not. Has anyone here spent any time there? Is it as awesome as the marketing says?


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

the last biker said:


> Garson said:
> 
> 
> > Garson :
> ...


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Garson, I've been to Copper Canyon, to Batopilas but on motorcycles, YEARS ago...........BEAUTIFUL place!!! Incredible views!!


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

ritopc said:


> Not many racers in this forum I guess, thats all.
> 
> ...and probably the fact that most of the guys in the forum live quite far from Juarez. NM is like 10x closer to Juarez than DF, Puebla, Guadalajara for example.
> 
> ...


ritopc has apint there, Chihuahua is quite isolated from the rest of the country, and the best places to ride ("la sierra tarahumara" are quite to far away from any major city in Chihuahua, there are many weekend warriors, but lets be honest riding 3 or 4 hours in a semi-hilly region completely arid, with no trees around (none actually) is not very fun, and even less if you are scared to go out and ride.... lots of crazy people are running around armed these days looking for any pretext..

Being from Chihuahua I am amazed that the volks from Juarez have been able to keep the Chupacabras up and running... I for my self, I dont see the point of riding mountain bike in the desert....to hot and sandy for me...


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Garson said:


> Cost, distance, and not being interested in racing are all perfectly good reasons for not fostering a Chupacabras thread. Not wanting to kill yourself over a 100KM course is also a really good reason. I ride nearly every day, so I know as well as anyone that there's surely more to mtb'ing than racing.
> 
> I don't expect everyone to be interested, but would just like to see the event get some well deserved publicity somewhere other than their website. I used to call people's attention to it in the NM forum, but am tired of the Juarez bashing. So, I'm not really interested in bringing the subject up in a US forum again. This race is organized far better than most NM races, and the fan and community support also goes way beyond anything I've ever seen in NM.
> 
> If there's an alternative forum for mtb racing in Mexico that would be more appropriate, let me know. In any case, thanks for all your input. It all counts, and I hope everyone has the opportunity to enjoy the sport in their own way.


I (as a mexican) appreciate your interest and effort about this, sadly, it aint as easy as you might think, and is quite hard to explain over here, too many sensitve socioeconomic and cultural issues.

Lets say the main problems are:

1. Distance. Distances in mexico as well as the usa are HUGE, traveling by car in Mexico is not only time consuming, extremely expensive, and dangerous. Flying is expensive and taking the bike with you even more. (yup sometimes inland flights are ridiculously expensive)

2. Time. In Mexico there is almost non existent free time after work. And the vacations are mostly 2 weeks per year.

3. and a big issue is, there exist absolutely no support for any sport in this country, except Soccer. For example: the Youth Racquetball Mexican team as well as the Senior/Pro team, have been world champions as a team and individually for many years now.....but they must do it with their own means, which not everyone in this country can afford (of course 95% of the country doesnt even know what Racquetball is, even less that mexico has one of the best teams year after year). There is a lot of potential in almost every sport, but the corruption and apathy is bigger.

It just seems ridiculous for the central mexicans to travel all the way north for a 100km race. The same for us northern mexicans, travelling all the way for a weekend in the Ajusco (Mexico City) , is just not doable...unless you have lots of free time and money. that is the sad reality of Mexico.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

cesalec said:


> Flying is expensive and taking the bike with you even more. (yup sometimes inland flights are ridiculously expensive)


I went to Barranca del Cobre a few years ago an a flight to Chihuahua from the Queretaro airport was about MXN$15,000!! Flying from DF was about MXN$3,000 if I can recall, but still too much for 4 guys on vacation... I ended driving about 3000 KM round to get the Chepe train 

Awesome views BTW.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

yep....inland flights are very expensive still. And nowadays, you cannot even drive to the copper canyon, that would be suicide :madmax: :madmax: 

but i wouldnt really want to talk about these issues here, is not the place nor the forum for politic and cultural issues.


----------



## acey (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey! I just joined to comment on this thread. I've been fascinated by the Chupacabras 100 ever since I read about it.

I'm primarily a road biker/ triathlete though, and not a very fast one at that -- but I've done centuries comfortably. I was thinking of making the Chupacabras a destination race next year. I'm in decent shape, and probably faster as a swimmer and runner.

Can anyone expound on how reasonable a goal this is for me? Is road biking translatable to mountain biking? Is the Chupacabras course considered a killer?

Thanks!


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

Acey,

I'm from NM, and this will be my 6th Chupas, and my friends and I are as stoked as ever. We XC/endurance/ultra-endurance mtb race all year long, but Chupas is the big fun - the one that gets you choked up at the start line. Where else you gonna find 5-6, or more, hours of pace lines, dust, cramping, hike-a-biking that you wouldn't normally do with hiking boots on, great singletrack, more cramping, comraderie among folks that are so exhausted they can't even understand each other, much less, you ... , and then a full-blown, partee at the finish? Packet pickup the day before will get your HR higher than most bike races.

The race has changed a lot over the last few years. There are fewer competitors, fewer spectators, fewer volunteers on the course, and even fewer beautiful women milling around the venue dressed to the nines. But the quality of the competition has gone way up, and there are still spectators along the several miles of levee road, still more volunteers than you'll see in any other race anywhere, and still more than enough post-race local loveliness.

The course has also changed considerably over the years. They're adding more s/t every year, including another 4 miles this year that my friends rode today - and it is apparently not going to be fun. So, if what you've heard is that this is essentially a road race, then that is simply not true, and is becoming less true every year. Chupacabras will, as they say, change you.

And, btw, assuming you can survive your own demons, there is no safer place on earth than Chupacabras on race day.


----------



## acey (Sep 24, 2012)

Heh, thanks Garson. I'm already very interested in the race, but "hike-a-biking that you wouldn't normally do with hiking boots on" seems like something I may not be prepared for!

I'm more about smooth and fast than rough and challenging, though I'm a decent climber. Maybe I'll leave it up to the fates to see if I'll be there in 2013...


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

A couple of friends and myself have been planning this adventure since May, all 9 originaries from the baja Mexico (Tijuana and Ensenada). We are parting today the roadtrip from San Diego, California to El Paso, Texas and then crossing the border. Looking forward to enjoy the race and have fun. Should be a good trip! See you all in the start line.

Cheers!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acey (Sep 24, 2012)

Take pictures! If I don't make it this year, I'd love to get an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

FueLEX8 said:


> ... See you all in the start line.


We always park at the Chamizal Memorial, and ride our bikes over. The wait in traffic to come back into El Paso is from hell.


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

acey said:


> Take pictures! If I don't make it this year, I'd love to get an idea of what it looks like.


You could go blind looking at just this guy's pictures of Chupacabras from 2011. There's about 40 pictures of our group in there.

Chupacabras 2011 - a set on Flickr


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Garson said:


> I find it hard to believe that you folks don't have a thread devoted to the Chupacabras 100KM race in the Mexico forum. The only Chupa threads that I've ever seen on MTBR are the ones that I post in the NM forum. How can this be? If this race was held in the United States, people would never stop talking about it.
> 
> I've done this race 4 years in a row now, and I love it more every time. Not because it's easy (certainly not for me, as I'm 59), but because it is, without any doubt, the coolest race I do all year, and I do lots of them. NMCycling.org Results - Series Results Click on Cipoletti.
> 
> ...


im from mexico city and i hear of the chupacabras race im not a racer im more like trail,adventure,exploring rider ,so goin all the way to juarez to see if i can do it sound like doin iron mans competitions and im not in to that, what i find more incredible is that i want to go to chihuahua and do mtb in copper canyon from what i hear is amazing and is so little information about bike tours,trails,etc,if you like racing in mexico is like one mtb race every weekend.


----------

